# Les Gets and Chamonix France info?? - X-post from Passion.



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm planning a trip to Les Gets in August for my honeymoon. If anyone has some good advice, I'd be most appreciative!

See link here for more info.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=181732

Cheers,
EBX


----------

